# signature strip



## Monkey Hanger (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi
Can someone please help?
I am wanting to add my signature strip to posts that I make on the forum and thought I had done it correctly, but it does not appear so.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi,Put a square bracket at beginning & end of the following text . these brackets [ ] 
& Copy & paste this into you Sig Strip.

img]http://www.ttoc.co.uk/sig.jpg?member=02269&user=monkey%20hanger[/img

and it should display as below










Hoggy.


----------



## Monkey Hanger (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi Hoggy,
Thanks for your help and sorry to be a pain again but where do i go to bring up the sig strip to enable me to copy/paste into it.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Monky Hanger. Click Profile, which gives you Control Panel, click Profile tab & then click Edit Sig. Simple :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Monkey Hanger (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi Hoggy,sorry but its me again.
Still got problems - sig strip still not showing.
Perhaps the problem lies with-
When I originally joined TT Owners Club I used my real name,(keith oliver)and even now when I log into the owners club I can only do so using my real name.When I do this my Signature strip appears ok on any post I make.

After finding the TT Forum which I now mainly use I requested to change my name to monkey hanger which i prefer to use.
Perhaps this change is the reason why my sig strip does not appear in the Forum.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sorry been a bad week at work weather and all , I've fixed it now though (not the weather)


----------



## Monkey Hanger (Sep 29, 2012)

Great, thanks for your help guys.


----------

